# Add a rececepticle



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy Cow! 

Tape on wire nuts is the normal giveaway that a DIY was messing around. Lack of box connectors is another sign. Lamp cord used as permanent wiring is another. Splice outside of a box. Cord above ceiling. I suppose this was a commercial occupancy? Must have been the janitor trying to prove how good he can do maintenance work.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes, it was a commercial occupancy. The ceiling was already demo'ed, I was cleaning the rest of it out. We start rewireing Monday. I saw this and ran for the camera!:laughing:


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

Reminds me of a Bridal shop I was called to once. Popped up into the attic, looked at the wiring that was all zip cord and said " Holy Sh#t!" The owner then axked what that was all about and I explained the eror of his ways. Come to find out he had done it!:blink: And yes it was all removed.


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again.....

At least they taped the wirenuts; it's the sign of a true pro :thumbsup:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

After I took that ... THING back to the shop to show the guys, I kept it to show the inspector. He got a chuckle out of it too. I bet he wouldn't if he had seen it installed!


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Please learn how to spell receptacle.

Bob O.Eighty Four,Pa.15330


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> Please learn how to spell receptacle.
> 
> Bob O.Eighty Four,Pa.15330


My favorite mis spelling is "receptickle". :jester:


----------



## Pinhead (Mar 8, 2007)

Most electricians can't spell the names of the products they install.

99% can't spell Fluorescent.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Yesterday I couldn't spell lektrision, today I are one.:icon_cheesygrin: 

Chris:rockon:


----------



## Joe Momma (Jan 23, 2007)

what are the statitics; 70% of Americans are illiterate?

And to those 70% percent I'll say literacy does not mean you know how to read.


----------

